# USC MFA Applicants Spring 2015



## Scorsitchcubrick (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Prospective student here who plans on submitting an application for the Spring of 2015.  I was just wondering if anyone knew when the application process actually opens up.  I only found information for the deadline, which is August 1st.


----------



## Scorsitchcubrick (Apr 9, 2014)

I spoke with someone in the School of Cinematic Arts and was informed that they begin accepting applications a month before the deadline, so July 1st it opens up.


----------



## Arijit (Jun 10, 2014)

are there any  waitlist candidates reapplying?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey there,

I'm reapplying for Spring 2015!

Have you guys seen the new "Slideroom" application? I'm a little confused; do I have to upload a personal statement to Slideroom and to USC application (usc.edu)?

Or I only need to upload documents to Slideroom?

Thanks!


----------



## Scorsitchcubrick (Jul 31, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm reapplying for Spring 2015!
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I believe you have to upload your personal statement to both the USC application and the slide room application as well.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey hey!

Have you all succesfully applied for SPRING 2015? ... How many are we?

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Scorsitchcubrick (Aug 6, 2014)

Despite only deciding to apply with one week left in the process, I managed to get everything turned in on time and applied  I wonder how many of us there are/how many are on a wait list from last semester....


----------



## Mate Boegi (Aug 6, 2014)

They have started going through our stuff that's for sure. I just got a mail saying my Official Transcripts are missing... Damn USPS actually delivered today... My university shipped it out July 18th.


----------



## Tenny (Aug 10, 2014)

Reapply for 2015 Spring too... Hope to hear news soon!


----------



## pnrt7 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello guys, I was accepted to USC for the MFA in Film Production for Spring 2015. Let me know who got accepted too so we can get to know each other since we will be future classmates!
Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Scorsitchcubrick (Aug 14, 2014)

pnrt7 said:


> Hello guys, I was accepted to USC for the MFA in Film Production for Spring 2015. Let me know who got accepted too so we can get to know each other since we will be future classmates!
> Good Luck to everyone!


 
Congrats pnrt7!  Did you have a secured spot from last semester's application?  Seems like it will be another couple of months before the rest of us know anything.


----------



## pnrt7 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks! yeah I was waitlisted or fall with with the spot for the Spring already. I don't know how many spots are left for the spring, but I met a couple of students on April that have the same situation than me. I'm not sure how that really works though. Good luck to everyone! Keep it updated!


----------



## Arijit (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats pnrt7 !!
Have you received an official admit letter already?


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 19, 2014)

I also am reapplying. Last time I was waitlisted for the spring......so maybe this time I can move up and get in. Well, hoping at least. I think my application was stronger than last time. But it would be nice to know how many spots they have open for people who are actually applying vs. who gets in from the Fall waitlist.


----------



## pnrt7 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, the acceptance letter for what they told me they would give it to us after the August the 22nd, that is the last day of waitlist for the Fall term. So probably next week I will have it. I know I got confused when I received the letter that says that I am in waitlisted but with a a secure spot for Spring. So when I came to LA for a student day that they invite us I ask the people of the university to confirm if that meant that I am really in for the Spring and they say yes, but since I also chose to be waitlisted for the fall if any spot opens up, then the letter of acceptance I sill don't have it, but my spot is secure that I start in January.
I really don't know how many spots are still available for the Spring, but I met many students already that are already accepted for Spring, same case as me.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Aug 21, 2014)

@pnrt7





pnrt7 said:


> Well, the acceptance letter for what they told me they would give it to us after the August the 22nd, that is the last day of waitlist for the Fall term. So probably next week I will have it. I know I got confused when I received the letter that says that I am in waitlisted but with a a secure spot for Spring. So when I came to LA for a student day that they invite us I ask the people of the university to confirm if that meant that I am really in for the Spring and they say yes, but since I also chose to be waitlisted for the fall if any spot opens up, then the letter of acceptance I sill don't have it, but my spot is secure that I start in January.
> I really don't know how many spots are still available for the Spring, but I met many students already that are already accepted for Spring, same case as me.


 
How many is "many"... 5-10-20...? There must be spots left, otherwise why let people apply to spring...


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 25, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> @pnrt7
> 
> How many is "many"... 5-10-20...? There must be spots left, otherwise why let people apply to spring...


 
I have to agree that there must be spots open. Especially since Spring waitlist kids don't get an automatic enrollment into the Fall. I mean, if they did get the auto-enroll into the Fall, then even if all the Spring spots were filled from the previous Fall's waitlist applicants, then there would still be merit to accepting applications during the Spring. But that isn't the case. Of course, there could be only 5-10 spots left. Does anyone know the estimate of how many people they are accepting now? Last I heard it was something around 50 total?


----------



## pnrt7 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think they are 50 in total that they accept per semester for production. I met at least 10 people that were accepted for the Spring already in April.


----------



## JFadley (Sep 2, 2014)

pnrt7 said:


> I think they are 50 in total that they accept per semester for production. I met at least 10 people that were accepted for the Spring already in April.


 
I wish we would have met back in April for the Grad Admit Day. We should be getting our packet in the mail by the end of next week. PM me I might have some info for you and vice versa. Right now, looking for places close by to Campus.

**Actually, if anyone here is former wait list PM me. I have copy of the syllabus and for those who get in for spring hit me up later. I'll start a FB page for us before we start to help ease the transition out to LA.**


----------



## Ilovefilms (Sep 9, 2014)

hey I was waitlisted for the fall and accepted for the spring. I haven't recieved any other information yet and its driving me nuts.


----------



## Scorsitchcubrick (Sep 11, 2014)

So classes began 8/25, I assume that they were at least waiting until that point to see how many applicants showed up for classes and if any wait listed were able to fit in.  That was almost 3 weeks ago, I wonder at what point they will start making phone calls to set up interviews for round 2. Has anyone heard anything about that yet?


----------



## JFadley (Sep 12, 2014)

I found my acceptance letter after getting an email about my updated status from Financial Aid. After logging in, I could view a digital copy of the letter. It's dated Sept 11 so for the wait list/accepted group from fall expect it in the mail soon. 
https://usconnect.usc.edu/PortalView/PortalMain.aspx 
That's where I found the letter.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Sep 12, 2014)

I just checked... I got mine too!  They didn't send me an email though...


----------



## Mate Boegi (Sep 13, 2014)

Scorsitchcubrick said:


> So classes began 8/25, I assume that they were at least waiting until that point to see how many applicants showed up for classes and if any wait listed were able to fit in. That was almost 3 weeks ago, I wonder at what point they will start making phone calls to set up interviews for round 2. Has anyone heard anything about that yet?


 

Nothing yet.. Application still says "Submitted" at the Grad App Login... But I'm sure something will happen in the coming two weeks.


----------



## JFadley (Sep 15, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Nothing yet.. Application still says "Submitted" at the Grad App Login... But I'm sure something will happen in the coming two weeks.


I remember that it took USC forever to get back with me regarding my status. If you're starting to get Financial Aid emails, then it's a good sign. I knew I was at least wait listed after receiving these request from Grad Admissions. Did you interview?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Sep 19, 2014)

JFadley said:


> I remember that it took USC forever to get back with me regarding my status. If you're starting to get Financial Aid emails, then it's a good sign. I knew I was at least wait listed after receiving these request from Grad Admissions. Did you interview?



Yeah, they are pretty slow this time... Still nothing and neither do I have a view on my video.

Anybody? Any sign?


----------



## Sikander Sidhu (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,
Is there anyone going in for spring semester 2015?
I will be going there for MFA this spring


----------



## Tiffany Upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I'm so glad to have found a forum on here to talk about this application. Is anyone else who applied freaking out? Seriously, I check my status almost every single day. I know I won't hear anything for a while because everything I've read said they take a while to get back with you. But this waiting business is driving me CRAZY! lol


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 2, 2014)

Anything anyone?? I still havent recieved any sign yet, no interview, no financial stuff?

I'm dying.....


----------



## JFadley (Oct 2, 2014)

what did your package look like Mate?


Mate Boegi said:


> Anything anyone?? I still havent recieved any sign yet, no interview, no financial stuff?
> 
> I'm dying.....


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

JFadley said:


> what did your package look like Mate?



What do you mean exactly?


----------



## JFadley (Oct 3, 2014)

your letter, story idea, 5 min film


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

JFadley said:


> your letter, story idea, 5 min film




I took the writing sample A (I think it was A), where you had to outline a story. I'll send it over to you on facebook if you would like to read it? 
My letter is the most lacking one, I guess... I've never been able to write a decent statement.


----------



## JFadley (Oct 3, 2014)

Very interesting short. I enjoyed the use of color transitions to demonstrate the different states of reality and the use of analog technology as catalyst for transport. The story isn't concise and is murky. You've demonstrated you have skill, but that's not what they look for. The idea of going to film school is that they can teach you the technical aspects of film making, what they want to know is if you have a grasp of the fundamentals of story-telling. A clear beginning, middle, and end. PM and i shoot you my info if you are still open to letting me read your stuff


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

JFadley said:


> Very interesting short. I enjoyed the use of color transitions to demonstrate the different states of reality and the use of analog technology as catalyst for transport. The story isn't concise and is murky. You've demonstrated you have skill, but that's not what they look for. The idea of going to film school is that they can teach you the technical aspects of film making, what they want to know is if you have a grasp of the fundamentals of story-telling. A clear beginning, middle, and end. PM and i shoot you my info if you are still open to letting me read your stuff



Thanks for watching my short and reviewing it! I can see your point, but it's a 15 minute short and as of right now I really don't have anything better then this, which is only 5 minutes. But I'm not exaclty sure they are looking for a clear story, because on their site it does say; _"Create a brief narrative video in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your* aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests*" _so that's why I assumed it was okay to send an outtake.... But it's hard to tell I guess, everything is very subjective in this kind of admission. 

Yes definitely, I'd be very glad if you could read it!


----------



## Tiffany Upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

I still haven't heard anything either! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who is completely dying in anticipation! I am seriously going to be a nervous wreck until I see some kind of message in my USConnect. Lol


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

Tiffany Upshaw said:


> I still haven't heard anything either! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who is completely dying in anticipation! I am seriously going to be a nervous wreck until I see some kind of message in my USConnect. Lol



Can anyone login to Camel? I still can't. 
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


----------



## Tiffany Upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Can anyone login to Camel? I still can't.
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/



Did you receive an USC ID yet?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

Tiffany Upshaw said:


> Did you receive an USC ID yet?



Of course, it came in the email after you submitted your Application (not slideroom)... Perhaps 1-2 days after. You didn't get one?


----------



## Tiffany Upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Of course, it came in the email after you submitted your Application (not slideroom)... Perhaps 1-2 days after. You didn't get one?



 Well.. I feel dumb. I just looked back at my emails and found it. I'm not sure how I don't remember receiving that.. lol. So to answer your question I cannot login yet.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 3, 2014)

Tiffany Upshaw said:


> Well.. I feel dumb. I just looked back at my emails and found it. I'm not sure how I don't remember receiving that.. lol. So to answer your question I cannot login yet.



Hehe, no worries, okay we are in the same boat! As soon as I hear something I will drop it here!


----------



## Dreamashlee (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm in for the Spring 2015 class (one of the waiting list from fall peeps) 
Wanna get to know my fellow Trojans classmate ... my FB name is " Thanika Jenjesda " add me ;B


----------



## JFadley (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys. I know you're all still waiting to hear from USC, and I remember the anxiety I went through just to hear anything. But when you do get that good news, hit me up. I've started a FB group for our 15' Spring Class.


----------



## sunguitar (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Just got the admission letter. I've applied to USC for three times. Finally, I got in. So, don't give up!


----------



## mhg08051 (Oct 16, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the admission letter. I've applied to USC for three times. Finally, I got in. So, don't give up!


That's great! Did you have to interview again or just received a letter? Persistence pays off!  Once again Congrats!


----------



## sunguitar (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks!
I got an unexpected phone call from USC on 10/3. Just asked me a few questiones and informed me this is the interview.
Yes! Persistence pays off! Never give up, guys.


----------



## Tiffany Upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the admission letter. I've applied to USC for three times. Finally, I got in. So, don't give up!



Congratulations! That's fantastic!


----------



## LisaM (Oct 16, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the admission letter. I've applied to USC for three times. Finally, I got in. So, don't give up!


Congrats!!!! I will be seeing you there! Not officially yet, just being positive


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats! I thought things were going really slow with informing people. But maybe you're the start of things.


----------



## JFadley (Oct 17, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Thanks!
> I got an unexpected phone call from USC on 10/3. Just asked me a few questiones and informed me this is the interview.
> Yes! Persistence pays off! Never give up, guys.


Send me a PM so I can add you to our FB USC Spring Class group


----------



## Darky (Oct 19, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the admission letter. I've applied to USC for three times. Finally, I got in. So, don't give up!



Congratulations! Don't give up is right. You must be pumped.  Seeing you went through the process before, can I ask if you applied year to year? Or if did you take two years between application, etc.?

Also do you know if it's true you can only apply three times to USC, or did they get rid of that rule?


----------



## Flipstar (Oct 19, 2014)

Got in!


----------



## Tenny (Oct 19, 2014)

Rejected. So depressed... It's my second time to apply to USC...


----------



## sunguitar (Oct 20, 2014)

Darky said:


> Congratulations! Don't give up is right. You must be pumped.  Seeing you went through the process before, can I ask if you applied year to year? Or if did you take two years between application, etc.?
> 
> Also do you know if it's true you can only apply three times to USC, or did they get rid of that rule?



Yes, I applied to USC fall 2013, fall 2014, and spring 2015. For the first two times I even didn't get the interview. 

And for the second question, I don't know if there is a rule about you can only apply three times to USC. This is the first time I hear this rule.


----------



## Blithe Ferro (Oct 20, 2014)

I received my upbeat rejection letter on Saturday. I'm wondering for those who reapplied how much of your submission did you change? Or did you keep everything you submitted the same?


----------



## sunguitar (Oct 20, 2014)

Blithe Ferro said:


> I received my upbeat rejection letter on Saturday. I'm wondering for those who reapplied how much of your submission did you change? Or did you keep everything you submitted the same?



I changed my submission everytime.


----------



## hopeforever (Oct 20, 2014)

I havent heard anything yet?  Did you get an actual mailed letter, email or status update on USConnect?

While I am happy for anyone who gets in, I cant help wonder about the integrity of the process.  I was on the orginial interview list and had a formal interview with a professor.  However, it seems like they also just made phone calls after the formal interviews and called that an "interview".   Ok if I wasnt selected, guess I'll apply again.


----------



## Darky (Oct 20, 2014)

sunguitar said:


> Yes, I applied to USC fall 2013, fall 2014, and spring 2015. For the first two times I even didn't get the interview.
> 
> And for the second question, I don't know if there is a rule about you can only apply three times to USC. This is the first time I hear this rule.



Thanks for the reply. A couple years ago I could have sworn it was a rule at USC, as it is with AFI, but maybe I'm all mixed up.


----------



## sunguitar (Oct 20, 2014)

hopeforever said:


> I havent heard anything yet?  Did you get an actual mailed letter, email or status update on USConnect?
> 
> While I am happy for anyone who gets in, I cant help wonder about the integrity of the process.  I was on the orginial interview list and had a formal interview with a professor.  However, it seems like they also just made phone calls after the formal interviews and called that an "interview".   Ok if I wasnt selected, guess I'll apply again.



I never received an email from USC to inform me that they want to interview me. I got a call on October 2nd. They emailed me for asking my current address on October 10th and thenI found I can log in Camel. About the phone interview, I heard they used to do that before.


----------



## mhg08051 (Oct 20, 2014)

I check their USC site which, we have access to after applying, every day and have heard nothing since I updated financial aide and housing form over a month ago. I guess if I haven't heard anything to date, no interview, no emails, then I guess it should be safe to assume, a rejection letter is probably in the mail...


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just received a waitlist letter, via email, it was dated October 15. I would be grateful if someone could share a little info about being waitlisted?  

Has anyone tried being waitlisted then later accepted?

Thanks


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 24, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just received a waitlist letter, via email, it was dated October 15. I would be grateful if someone could share a little info about being waitlisted?
> 
> ...




Well, I was waitlisted as well. I'd like to compare our waitlist letters. The one I got this time is different from the one I got last Spring. Shoot me a PM and we can swap the info on the letters and compare them. The email was also differently worded from the letter....was yours as well?


----------



## AlexBSU (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Spring 2015 Folks!

I'm in my 3rd semester in the program now. I love meeting people on this forum and answering any questions they may have. I used this website (more like stalked) for years before I could get into USC! 

Anywho, feel free to message me on FB with any questions you may have! I posted in the Fall 2014 forum but my FB link has changed so if you could not get ahold of me before, now you can  
https://www.facebook.com/AlexWeissMorgan

Good luck and fight on!
Alex


----------

